# Millions in 'zero-Covid' China are in lockdown as virus cases TRIPLE



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2022)

Millions of people across China have been plunged into a lockdown on Sunday as cases of Covid-19 tripled after a surge in infections in the north east cause the worst outbreak the country has seen in two years. 

_A total of 1,938 new cases of coronavirus have been reported by authorities in China on Sunday, which is three times the Saturday figures. 

Tighter controls have been put in place for those looking to access Shanghai, with services in the eastern port city, of over 24 million people, have been suspended after their cases rose by 15 to 432.

Anyone wanting to enter Shanghai requires a Covid-19 test to enter.  

The nationwide surge in cases has seen authorities close schools in Shanghai and lock down central neighbourhoods in the southern city of Shenzhen. 

Neighbouring mainland cities Jilin and Changchun, in the north east, contributed to around three quarters of the total, reporting 1,412 total cases.







Tighter controls have been put in place for those looking to access Shanghai, with services in the eastern port city, of over 24 million people, have been suspended after their cases rose by 15 to 432 (Medical workers pictured at a makeshift Covid-19 testing site in Shanghai)

The infection numbers are low in comparison to various other countries which are co-existing with Covid, such as the UK, but authorities are enforcing a 'zero-Covid' policy which aims to find and quarantine every infected person in China.

Anxiety has mounted over the resilience of the country's zero tolerance approach in the face of this outbreak. 

Another 18 provinces in northeastern cities are battling clusters of the Omicron and Delta variants.  

The city of Jilin - which is at centre of the outbreak in the northeast - was partially locked down on Saturday, while residents of Yanji, an urban area of nearly 700,000 bordering North Korea, were confined to their homes Sunday. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...down-virus-cases-TRIPLE-surge-infections.html_


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2022)

How are things in England @hollydolly. I've been hearing case numbers are increasing there from people I know but would like to hear more.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2022)

chic said:


> How are things in England @hollydolly. I've been hearing case numbers are increasing there from people I know but would like to hear more.


*Daily deaths remain low*​There were 114 deaths within 28 days of a positive test reported on Friday.
Of those deaths, there were 87 reported in England, 22 in Scotland, four in Wales and one in Northern Ireland.
As of 1 February, the reported daily deaths figure includes people who have died after being infected for a second time. These people used to be removed from the totals.

The most recent government figures for the whole of the UK show 11,944 people with coronavirus were in hospital, up from 10,588 a week earlier.
Of those in hospital with coronavirus, 253 are in mechanical ventilation beds - using ventilators to help them breathe - down from 264 a week earlier.


----------



## Mike (Mar 13, 2022)

The Royal Cornwall Hospital in Truro, has banned visitors
as the cases of patients catching covid have risen, since
visitors were allowed back in.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2022)

I suspect that the falling numbers, in recent weeks, may create a false sense of security, and we may see another spike in a couple of months, as warmer weather arrives, and people start mingling again.  On the Plus side, perhaps these soaring fuel prices may keep a lot of people from venturing out, and/or traveling.  
At any rate, I think we need to go a year without a major increase in Covid cases before we can "assume" that the worst is over.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Millions of people across China have been plunged into a lockdown on Sunday as cases of Covid-19 tripled after a surge in infections in the north east cause the worst outbreak the country has seen in two years.
> 
> _A total of 1,938 new cases of coronavirus have been reported by authorities in China on Sunday, which is three times the Saturday figures.
> 
> ...


No mention of number deaths? Case numbers are high but is the death count rising?


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2022)

There is the suspicion that higher case numbers since restrictions were lifted will take everyone right back to lockdowns and more restrictions. I thought we were supposed to learn to live with this?   This is becoming depressing.


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 13, 2022)

If they are ever going to get some sort of control of this virus, people need to get vaccinated and make sure they have the booster shot, that is our main protection.. wear a mask when among the crowds, people will go out even if they have some symptoms so why leave yourself wide open.


----------



## win231 (Mar 13, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> If they are ever going to get some sort of control of this virus, people need to get vaccinated and make sure they have the booster shot, that is our main protection.. wear a mask when among the crowds, people will go out even if they have some symptoms so why leave yourself wide open.


Yes, we can see how well the vaccines & masks are working.


----------



## Mike (Mar 14, 2022)

I heard on the news this morning that the Chinese have
locked down a whole city of 17 Million people. they are
forbidden to go outside.

How do they get groceries, I wonder.

Mike.


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, we can see how well the vaccines & masks are working.


Seriously! Let China do what they want. I am finished with playing "covid". So are many others. Pfizer's CEO wants everyone to take a fourth a shot now.  People are ruining what's left of their immune systems with all these vaccines that do not stop the virus from spreading anyway. They need to rethink their strategy, come up with something different. Or, leave us alone.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2022)

chic said:


> Seriously! Let China do what they want. I am finished with playing "covid". So are many others. Pfizer's CEO wants everyone to take a fourth a shot now.  People are ruining what's left of their immune systems with all these vaccines that do not stop the virus from spreading anyway. They need to rethink their strategy, come up with something different. Or, leave us alone.


Yes, the statistics show how amazingly effective the vaccines are, in preventing deaths. 99% of the deaths are happening to people who have not received the vaccine.

People who get the disease anyway mostly get a bad cold. They do not die, and do not end up in hospitals.

Chic, what is your verifiable scientific source of your statement that people are "ruining what's left of their immune systems?"  Where have you ever seen such an idea?  Your own overly fertile imagination, or some wacko media personality?  Or maybe a cult you belong to?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2022)

Sunny said:


> *Chic, what is your verifiable scientific source of your statement that people are "ruining what's left of their immune systems?"  Where have you ever seen such an idea?  Your own overly fertile imagination, or some wacko media personality?  Or maybe a cult you belong to?*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm curious to see if Covid cases increase in Poland as a direct result of the migration and crowding caused by the war.

It seems like that would be a fair test against what is reportedly happening in China.

Cases are still down in my area with approximately half of the people still masking up in public places.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Yes, the statistics show how amazingly effective the vaccines are, in preventing deaths. 99% of the deaths are happening to people who have not received the vaccine.
> 
> People who get the disease anyway mostly get a bad cold. They do not die, and do not end up in hospitals.
> 
> Chic, what is your verifiable scientific source of your statement that people are "ruining what's left of their immune systems?"  Where have you ever seen such an idea?  Your own overly fertile imagination, or some wacko media personality?  Or maybe a cult you belong to?


The doctors who invented Mrna technology which was never intended to be used for mass vaccination of world populations. But MSM followers have discredited everything they say, banned, maligned and censored them into oblivion. Discredit them all you like. I think they're right. 

The vaccine isn't even a vaccine. It's gene therapy. It's called a vaccine because people were repelled by "gene therapy" but were more amenable to "vaccine" so they called it a vaccine to get more people to take it even though in reality it is gene therapy which does have its place in medicine, just not in treatment of an aerosol pandemic.

Crown me with a tinfoil hat if you like. I really don't care.


----------



## David777 (Mar 15, 2022)

The 7.5 million residents of dense Hong Kong, suddenly now has the worst positives and death rates.  Just across the border, another 17.5 million about Shenzhen are threatened as the plague spreads. Many seniors there have not been vaccinated so there will be many more deaths.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/hong-kong-covid-outbreak-rcna20033


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2022)

Here you go Chic.  Glad to oblige.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2022)

I'd rather be Eric Idle.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 213089


Reputable sources have been censored into oblivion and you all know that. So it's impossible to answer these demands as you request them. They no longer exist. All you're left with is propaganda.


----------



## Chet (Mar 15, 2022)

Covid cases are way down. Sports stadiums are packed. People walk around with or without masks as they choose. I've dropped the phobia of covid as have so many. Can't live in fear forever.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2022)

It appears that there is another "variant" surfacing....something they are calling Omicron BA.2.   I doubt that Covid is anywhere near being eradicated...instead we will be going through "cycles" for the foreseeable future.  At least the current vaccines seem to limit the severity of infection for most of the people who take the shots.  Maybe when Booster #10 arrives, Covid will be under control.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2022)

chic said:


> I'd rather be Eric Idle.



Props to you, @chic for classy!  I don't agree with you on all the vaccine stuff ...nor the blind believers either... but you beat a few of these women hands down in the class category.


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2022)

Chet said:


> Covid cases are way down. Sports stadiums are packed. People walk around with or without masks as they choose. I've dropped the phobia of covid as have so many. Can't live in fear forever.


That's another thing. Packed sports stadiums. If our lives were in such danger we would all VOLUNTARILY lock ourselves down and avoid arena crowds and sports. So why is this allowed to continue if it poses such a great risk?


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

We are up from 505 yesterday to 599 today.
Canberra is up by 1226
And where my daughter lives, which is also a Rural town in NSW are up from 1040 to 1146


----------



## Don M. (Mar 16, 2022)

chic said:


> That's another thing. Packed sports stadiums. If our lives were in such danger we would all VOLUNTARILY lock ourselves down and avoid arena crowds and sports. So why is this allowed to continue if it poses such a great risk?


This past season, the KC Chiefs football team/stadium required all spectators to show proof of vaccination, and the stadium was packed for every game.  It appears that those in our area who like to attend these games are taking the guidelines seriously.  As a result, there have been minimal issues with those attending the games.


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2022)

Don M. said:


> This past season, the KC Chiefs football team/stadium required all spectators to show proof of vaccination, and the stadium was packed for every game.  It appears that those in our area who like to attend these games are taking the guidelines seriously.  As a result, there have been minimal issues with those attending the games.


But why are they allowed at all if we have a blooming plague to contend with? There should be no sports or arena events until it's over. I have not gone to any of that stuff and my BF is a huge rock fan but he has stayed away too. It sort of makes sense.

We have vaccine mandates for arena events, or we did, and masks but vaccines and masks don't work as we've seen pretty much. People have been masking for 2 years and getting vaxxed for a year and the virus is still thriving.


----------



## win231 (Mar 16, 2022)

chic said:


> But why are they allowed at all if we have a blooming plague to contend with? There should be no sports or arena events until it's over. I have not gone to any of that stuff and my BF is a huge rock fan but he has stayed away too. It sort of makes sense.
> 
> We have vaccine mandates for arena events, or we did, and masks but vaccines and masks don't work as we've seen pretty much. People have been masking for 2 years and getting vaxxed for a year and the virus is still thriving.
> 
> View attachment 213298


Yes, the programmed vaccine fans are very forgetful; or perhaps they _choose _what to forget.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 16, 2022)

chic said:


> But why are they allowed at all if we have a blooming plague to contend with? *There should be no sports or arena events until it's over.* I have not gone to any of that stuff and my BF is a huge rock fan but he has stayed away too. It sort of makes sense.


Are you serious? Without sports what would people like me do for entertainment? Sporting events are just as essential as keeping supermarkets open and public transportation operating.


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 16, 2022)

I think China was really smart in the earlier waves to have lockdowns, if they had done as bad as in the US, they would have lost 30 million people.  Now with the much more contagious Omicron I don't know how well they will do.  I wish we'd get an Omicron specific vaccine booster, I don't think I'll ever get to Africa.  I'm bummed out about that, not only had I put down a downpayment on my trip right before Covid, but I'd bought a bunch of khaki, brown, and olive colored clothes and hat.  I'm debating with myself whether I should donate my clothes and give up on that travel plan.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 16, 2022)

chic said:


> We have vaccine mandates for arena events, or we did, and masks but vaccines and masks don't work as we've seen pretty much. People have been masking for 2 years and getting vaxxed for a year and the virus is still thriving.
> 
> View attachment 213298


Yes, but the vast majority of those who are getting seriously ill are either not vaccinated, or already have some other health conditions that increase their risk.  The majority of those who are vaccinated, yet still get Covid, suffer minimum symptoms. 
This Covid has been a problem for the past 2 years, and will likely continue to be an issue for some time to come.  No vaccines are 100% guaranteed, but if they reduce the risk, they are worthwhile....IMO.
Personally, I would rather get the shots, and lead a normal routine, than hiding out in the house, or stressing out every time someone nearby "sneezes".


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 16, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I think China was really smart in the earlier waves to have lockdowns, if they had done as bad as in the US, they would have lost 30 million people.  Now with the much more contagious Omicron I don't know how well they will do.  I wish we'd get an Omicron specific vaccine booster, I don't think I'll ever get to Africa.  I'm bummed out about that, not only had I put down a downpayment on my trip right before Covid, but I'd bought a bunch of khaki, brown, and olive colored clothes and hat.  I'm debating with myself whether I should donate my clothes and give up on that travel plan.


You may not want to be too hasty as things may rapidly improve with Spring approaching. My daughter and a friend are going to Ghana next month for two weeks.

Also, New Zealand which has only loss 151 Kiwis to COVID-19, is reopening to international visitors. It's remarkable what they have done to keep deaths to a minimum.

"Ardern [Prime Minister] told reporters on Wednesday that vaccinated travelers from Australia, New Zealand’s biggest source of tourists, can enter without the need to quarantine starting April 12 rather than July as previously planned.

Tourists from visa-waiver countries including the United States, Britain and Singapore will now be able to visit starting May 1."

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/new-zealand-reopen-borders-earlier-planned-rcna20219

ETA: Another positive sign for travel.

*Canada to allow travel without pre-testing beginning April 1. Wonder if the US will follow shortly?*

"The federal government is expected to announce as soon as tomorrow that travellers entering Canada will no longer have to take a pre-arrival COVID-19 test, CBC News has learned.

Sources with knowledge of the matter confirm Canada is removing the testing requirements at airports and land border crossings."

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/federal-government-to-drop-pre-departure-testing-1.6386763


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> You may not want to be too hasty as things may rapidly improve with Spring approaching. My daughter and a friend are going to Ghana next month for two weeks.
> 
> Also, New Zealand which has only loss 151 Kiwis to COVID-19, is reopening to international visitors. It's remarkable what they have done to keep deaths to a minimum.
> 
> ...


If someone would tell me where the best shopping is, and the best beaches ( they have to be in the same place) .... I'd book a flight to new Zealand tomorrow..


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Are you serious? Without sports what would people like me do for entertainment? Sporting events are just as essential as keeping supermarkets open and public transportation operating.


All I'm saying is if this was as deadly as the experts want everyone to believe it is WE would know that and voluntarily lock ourselves down and avoid arena events. All that traveling isn't good for professional athletes either. This is why I have trouble swallowing how "serious" this is supposed to be.  

I'd miss sports too, but if it were a real apocalyptic pandemic I'd be too absorbed with staying alive to care about sports.


----------



## win231 (Mar 16, 2022)

chic said:


> All I'm saying is if this was as deadly as the experts want everyone to believe it is WE would know that and voluntarily lock ourselves down and avoid arena events. All that traveling isn't good for professional athletes either. This is why I have trouble swallowing how "serious" this is supposed to be.
> 
> I'd miss sports too, but if it were a real apocalyptic pandemic I'd be too absorbed with staying alive to care about sports.


^^^ Exactly what a thinking person says.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Millions of people across China have been plunged into a lockdown on Sunday as cases of Covid-19 tripled after a surge in infections in the north east cause the worst outbreak the country has seen in two years.
> 
> _A total of 1,938 new cases of coronavirus have been reported by authorities in China on Sunday, which is three times the Saturday figures.
> 
> ...


Way too many people over there.  I'm not surprised at all!


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm done with this "Reign of Terror," media propaganda and those awful photos of people having long sticks shoved up their noses.  The truth be known, I really don't need to see another silly world leader trying to touch elbows with another silly world leader for the photo apps.  Today I proudly will walk the hallways *maskless*! Finally I will breath a little air of freedom.


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Way too many people over there.  I'm not surprised at all!


Densely housed population.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hopefully China will get some respite from the dreaded virus. Today's announcement from Canada is definitely positive for *fully vaccinated people.

"Starting April 1, 2022*, pre-entry tests will no longer be required for fully vaccinated travellers entering Canada *by land, air or water."   *

"For partially or unvaccinated travelers who are currently allowed to travel to Canada, pre-entry testing requirements are not changing. Unless otherwise exempt, all travellers 5 years of age or older who do not qualify as fully vaccinated must continue to provide proof of an accepted type of pre-entry COVID-19 test result"

https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...r-fully-vaccinated-travellers-on-april-1.html


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 19, 2022)

We also need to remember that a large part of the reason China and Hong Kong are having major outbreak issues is that they use a different vaccine. The Sino vaccines, which were developed with traditional deactivated virus technology, has been proven considerably *less effective against Delta and Omicron variants* than the Pfizer, Moderna, and even the J&J vaccine. 

They were also very slow to vaxx the elderly, who tended to be suspicious of vaccine shots and government decrees to begin with. So when the more-infectious variants appeared, it was "the perfect storm", as Western analysts describe it.


----------

